# Antler with round solid bands resortera



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have had this antler fork for a number of years now, it was given to me by my father who was my inspiration for making antler fork slingshots to begin with. Those who knew my posts on another forum know my antler fork resorteras from that time to my time here in the Slingshot forum.

This fork needed a lot of restorative work as it was originally longer at the handle and had been damaged over 5 years ago by a dog we rescued at the local shelter that turned out to be a problem dog, the dog pulled this fork out of bag I had stored it in my garage and intended to work on it since I wanted to change the bands it had on it.

I found it months later after the carnage of being chewed on and buried by the dog









Anyway after some sanding and file work I managed to salvage a pretty decent fork and decided to crown it with some 1/4" round solid elastic that acquired some time ago. This is identical to the top quality round solid rubber that was used for so many years in Mexican Resorteras.

This round solid elastic is pretty old school most people in the slingshot world do not know this because the classic is the red innertube bands or rubberbands.

However the round solid elastic in catapult use and has been around since the 1840s The Richard Hodges Rubber powered bullet crossbow was powered by this round solid elastic only in thicker diameter than this 1/4 which I have used on my resortera.
Well just thought I'd share some history on the round solid elastic as it is quite old and this stuff is actually surprisingly fast.

I made this antler fork round solid resortera for the purpose of hunting and can easily handle projectiles of 1/2 ounce with great speed but is most optimal at the 12 gram arena.
The wonderful thing about round solid elastic is that it is also a very good cold weather rubber and shoots well as I was test shooting it in 30+ degree weather and they shot very, very well.















Thanks for looking
Nico


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice Nico!

You'd never know it was a dog toy at some time









The solid rubber reminds me of my very first slingshot. A simple plastic frame with solid square rubber with the pouch formed into the rubber. Here's a pic, mine was similar without the molded grip. It didn't last long as it practically exploded into many pieces after my first fork hit with a stone. I think it cost me $8. 4 weeks pocket money.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love your antler resortera Nico, and liked the bit of history of the round soild rubber too. I agree with you on the solids working very well in the cold weather. Great looking slingshot and another good story behind it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a killer slingshot Nico.

I wonder why you've had success with the heavy solids and Tex-Shooter prefers thin bands in the winter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nico, very interesting post. The word "killer" that Dan used was the same word that came to my mind looking at your nice hunting slingshot. (Maybe the dead guy's head in the background had something to do with that?)
That rubber is something I'd like to try up here in the frozen North this winter. Also that antler slingshot seems pretty hefty, I'd like to see what it looks like in your hand.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really nice I need to find myself a antler


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nico, very interesting post. The word "killer" that Dan used was the same word that came to my mind looking at your nice hunting slingshot. (Maybe the dead guy's head in the background had something to do with that?)
> That rubber is something I'd like to try up here in the frozen North this winter. Also that antler slingshot seems pretty hefty, I'd like to see what it looks like in your hand.


Hi DH,

Yes this antler is hefty but not as wide as my curved antler chained slingshot which I mainly hunt with...
Will this picture suffice?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> That's a killer slingshot Nico.
> 
> I wonder why you've had success with the heavy solids and Tex-Shooter prefers thin bands in the winter.


Hi Dan
I wish I could answer that for you but I dont know how 030 latex functions I have minimal experience with med grade latex except a slingshot I got from Gary and some tapered sets I cut from a sheet 050 latex. But I mainly use my chains and I know the solids from years of use along side the chains.

All I can say is that after an hour of shooting in 30+ degree weather the round solids never slowed and they were very cold to the touch. That alone is note worthy, the chains I will keep in my pocket to give some body heat before shooting at prey and when practice in cold I shoot in 15 min increments to prevent rubber stiffness from setting in.

Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone else for your compliments

Really this slingshot could function as a stand alone main hunting slingshot, and may be so in time if I can wean off my chained antler slingshot which is my favorite slingshot right now next to my devil slingshot.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Very nice Nico!
> 
> You'd never know it was a dog toy at some time
> 
> ...


Haha! I like that slingshot, I'd try one for the fun of it..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Another great effort Nico. I'm sorry to hear the dog ate/buried/disrespected your father's antler piece. But perhaps its damaging it allowed you to try something new with it you wouldn't have tried normally in its original unchewed condition. I really like this piece and like your use of the .25 solids. I may have to give this a try but right now I'm so happy with chains I'd have a hard time justifying the expense. It does have a very robust and healthy appearance and is definately something you don't see every day.

I had spent about four hours out on deck working with my men, ate lunch, and came up to the wheelhouse to see if there was anything interesting going on in Slingshot World and saw this thread. This was a great way to take a break!

Nico I love this one (though I love them all) and wish you many happy hunts with it. I'm certain it won't be long until it's blooded (as was another of mine yesterday with no pic due to tactical concerns) and wish you all the luck and happy times afield (or on lunch break, for that matter) with your fine new slingshot.

Finally, I realise neither you nor I are the type to keep an accurate shot count but can you give us some sort of idea of the number of shots you're getting out of a set of these 1/4" round solids? Thanks in advace.....


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent post Nico, I'm very happy you took the time to share that with us. I always enjoy seeing your slingshot and stone collection......and the prey the fell.

I also am dying to get my hands on a nice antler fork, they are hard to come by in the local whitetails, but you never know.....

I always love hearing the history behind your forks, elastic, and style...this one in particular was enjoyable as I love dogs and can easily see my pup doing the same.







It's a good thing you were able to revive it, good antler forks should never go to waste. And bite marks add character!

I'm really loving those round solids, it is great to here they are basically cold resistant, key in the northeast.... I am extremely excited to receive "cordage" I ordered. If all goes well I will be shooting them near exclusively during these cold winters. My fingers are crossed as this will be great to have discovered a dependable nearby source for a long lasting laccy.

Good post, keep us updated on them as always. In the next week or so I will start up a thread for us to keep tabs on the performance of the new strain of round solids...... And then you'll have your shot count Jmp, at least from me.

Take Care - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Enjoyable post and awesome looking hunter you have there, good hunting Amigo.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Another great effort Nico. I'm sorry to hear the dog ate/buried/disrespected your father's antler piece. But perhaps its damaging it allowed you to try something new with it you wouldn't have tried normally in its original unchewed condition. I really like this piece and like your use of the .25 solids. I may have to give this a try but right now I'm so happy with chains I'd have a hard time justifying the expense. It does have a very robust and healthy appearance and is definately something you don't see every day.
> 
> I had spent about four hours out on deck working with my men, ate lunch, and came up to the wheelhouse to see if there was anything interesting going on in Slingshot World and saw this thread. This was a great way to take a break!
> 
> ...


Hi Jump,

Thank you and usually these round solids can last a while if there is not much abraison at the ties and your tabs are prefect for this.
The round solids will last you on average four to six months active shooting, I dont know that I ever kept count on the band sets of solids I used over the years. I just knew that once you got past 3 months of repeated use it was time to start considering a new set of bands.

Let me know what you bagged when you have a chance to PM.

Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Excellent post Nico, I'm very happy you took the time to share that with us. I always enjoy seeing your slingshot and stone collection......and the prey the fell.
> 
> I also am dying to get my hands on a nice antler fork, they are hard to come by in the local whitetails, but you never know.....
> 
> ...


Thanks John,

Well I would have hunted this morning but I caught a chill and the weather basically kicked my ass so opted to stay home and have a warm cup of Joe. I am working tonight so I have a chance to try for some rabbit in the morning on the way home so we will see if I see any out and about.

I too am excited about the new potential solids we're looking into and I hope they work out as I have plans for these.
As Jamie said I too am way too infatuted with my chained bands to ever fully convert to another elastic all together but the solids will always go alongside the chains. The chains are such impressive killers that its hard to go to another elastic when they do so well and are deceptively powerful


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

philly said:


> Enjoyable post and awesome looking hunter you have there, good hunting Amigo.
> Philly


Gracias Philly..


----------

